# Tough Time on the Rocky



## dr0ker (May 25, 2007)

I am not sure what is going on but I have been having a very challenging year on the Rocky so far. I typically fish anywhere from Cedar Point Road, all the way north to the Marina, and I have not had more than one or two fish per trip (1-4 hours typically at 7:30 pm - Dark). I have tried a couple of morning trips also. I typically use the strike king mini kings in various colors, the small booyah buzzbaits, inline spinners, and the occasional popper. My buddy uses various rapalas and has definitely out-fished me, but he is also leaving with no more than 1-2 fish (I have had quite a few skunked days). I finally treid uses a 4 inch tube this past weekend. Got out at sunrise and started around the 90 bridge and worked my way up for 4 hours or so until it got pretty hot. My buddy landed one, and I had one throw the hook while jumping (yellow mini strike king).

Any tips or advice? Is anyone else having a rough year catching smallmouth or the Rocky? Last year we were getting at least a couple every trip each, and sometimes quite a bit more fishing pretty far south (cedar point road area), but this year very few fish, and haven't seen more than 2 over 12 inches.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

people keeping bass out of there is the problem. they do not understand that that river is a glorified creek and it cannot sustain its bass population if people continue to pillage the fish in there..it has been tough lately. and these fish dont like to bite in these bathwater situations..I got a ton of strikes the other day landed probably 6 and the biggest was about 8 inches.I catch and release all my fish in hopes that if caught again they will be released too


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> people keeping bass out of there is the problem.


Amen. Seen the same thing in the 'Hoga - some of my favorite spots were too easy to access, I've seen people there keep everything they bring in, even small bass.
This hot weather and low water ain't exactly helping either.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have actually had a pretty good year down there so far. It almost easier when the river drops as you can just look for the depper holes and faster current and usually find the bass. I have caught most of my smallies on a rebel wee craw crank and the rest on a small floating rapala. Hope this helps!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had an absurd smallie season but I aint saying where or when or nothing..sorry you really have to know me to know what I know about that river..I have just not had much luck the last couple times but I have seen some ppl keeping them and it disgusts me


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

The difference between this year and the other bass years is how quickly the water heated up this Spring. Many of the bass came in before the steelhead, spawned early, and then left early. Along with some of the other posts, I too, have caught fair numbers in the Rock - as late as June 21, the 1st day of summer. Usually, this time of year you will not find many smallmouth larger than 14" unless you hit the lake. I have found the best times to work the Rock is mid-morning, before sunset, and during a good drizzle. But most will be 9-12 inches. 

Finally, look at the recent water conditions (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500). Bass like temperatures usually no higher than 75-76 degrees F. It has been hanging around 80 degrees F for the last month. Good luck and see you out there!


----------

